# Conference on Worship



## Don Kistler (Jan 9, 2009)

Feb 6-8 I will be the speaker at a conference on Worship at the Rockdale Community Church in Conyers, GA. Anyone in the Atlanta area, please feel free to attend. There is no charge.

The 6 sessions will be:

The Priority of Worship
The Purpose of Worship
The Prerequisite to Worship
Preparation for Worship
The Propriety of Worship
The Passion to Worship

There are two sessions Friday evening, four on Saturday, and then I will also teach a SS class and preach Sunday morning.


----------



## Tripel (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm picking up on a theme with the titles of the sessions...


----------

